# Pharm-d at university of lahore VS lahore college of pharmaceutical sciences



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys plz help me out,i am interested in medical sciences mbbs or pharm d,here in lahore can any one tell which one is best among these two,university of lahore or lahore college of pharmaceutical sciences,i am talking about private institutions particularly,advance appreciation for those who guide,pleaseee...


----------

